# What can you tell me about Golden Eagle bows?



## VLODPG

I remember back in the mid/late 80's seeing Golden Eagle Bows & that they were quite popular in my neck of the woods.

I just found a link to one for sale but it is not what I remember them to be.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1461435&highlight=bow+fishing


What ever happened to the company?


----------



## VLODPG

Anybody?


----------



## eaglecaps

They were bought by Bear at one point in the 90's I think. I had a Wally World model with fiberglass limbs in about 2001 that was a piece of you know what (top limb split and they gave my a full refund at W-mart without a receipt) but from what I remember the original Golden Eagle brand ones were pretty good... That one in the picture you linked to is probably ok.


----------



## OldTech

Hi, new member here. I saw this thread while luking, decided to join up. Just getting back into archery after an 18 year absence. 

So, back in the late 80's-early 90's I had a small archery shop and was a Golden Eagle authorized dealer. Great bows, they broke a lot of new ground. Back in the day when overdraws were king they came out with a design that incorporated limb lifts. Basically little blocks of glass filled nylon that extended the limbs forward from the riser about 2". That gave you an OD length shorter arrow right out of the box. Adding an OD gave you a much shorter arrow. That was called the Formula 3D if I recall. It used moderate cams and was capable of 260FPS +/- with ultralights. The next step up was the Pro-Formula, same design with extreme cams. I had several, one which clocked in around 290FPS, not bad for the day, but you had to pull 70+ lbs. to get there. The Pro Formula was about 80% let off, I think. I'd have to check that to be sure. 

Another innovation was their 'System'. It was a kit that included a two piece quiver, top and bottom mounted seperately. I see that's pretty normal these days, but was a new idea back then. The kit also included a custom fit overdraw and a 5 pin sight and guard that attached directly to the front of the riser. 

The bow in the ad is an older Talon. After that model came the fiberglass limbed version, and that was eventually replaced with the Predator. I can't remember all the models, Seems like they had a Hawk, but one other that was pretty neat was the SparrowHawk. Very short, in the mid 30" axle to axle. You could get it from a short draw 35-50lbs up to 30" 70lb. 

GE's were great bows but never enjoyed the market share of PSE Bear, Hoyt, etc. I still have three, a Pro Formula, a Vision, which was their top of the line after the Formula series was discontinued. It returned to a more standard design, eliminating the lift blocks but keeping the same brace height by machining the riser. The third is a SparrowHawk I bought for my wife. It's a one-of-a-kind bow in that they only offered it in camo at the time, but GE built a white one for my wife. 

My Pro Formula is a pimp bow. Once a year they offered dealers a chance to get something special at some ridiculously low price. Mine is burgundy mist with a custom wood grip and 14k gold plated hardware. You read that correctly. Of course after 20 years the gold is flaking off, but it still looks like something Snoop Dog would wear.....


----------



## postman99

I remember the gold! my buddy had a formula 3-d in dark green with the gold accents, sweet looking bow but weighed a ton!


----------



## OldTech

postman99 said:


> sweet looking bow but weighed a ton!


Marketing hype at the time would indicate that it was 'stable'! :weightlifter:


----------



## Mr. Stickem

If memory serves me correctly, they were owned at one time by Coleman corp. I bought one back in the late 80's from a local Pro Shop that was dropping the Golden Eagles from their line up. I bought it for $75.00 and I shot the crap out of that bow. It had weight range of 65# - 80# Gloss Black Limbs & Riser. I ended up killing my 1st deer with that old lead sled. Had alot of fun with it. I really thought it was cool when I saw Bob Foulrod endorsing them too, although I never could shoot it near as well as Bob did his, I always dreamed that someday we would hunt together with our Golde Eagle bows and stack 'em up like cord wood!


----------

